# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  سجل حضوورك للقسم بخاطره

## max_11

السَلآم عَليكمْ ورحَمِةً الله وبرِكْآتةَ     
مسآءكُمً عُبقَ منَ الورٌودَ   
نَعزفَ هنآ أجملَ الوعودَ وألحب  
وبعَضَ من أحزآننآَ وبكآئنآَ و سعادتنآ  
ونبدأ ب آلهَذيآنً علىَ الأورآقَ ...  
ننتـظـر أذواقكُم الجَميلة بـ هذا الموضِوعَ ..!   
تسجيل حضور يومي لـ مرتــآدي و لعشآق قسم الخواطر

----------


## max_11

عندما تتحطمَ صوره ( كآنت رآئعهَ ) أمآمَ عينيَ ..
يتحطمَ شيَ بـِ دآخليَ .. 
لا أملك موهبة النسيـآنَ .. كيَ ألّهم قلبيَ الرآحهَ
لكنيَ / أحآولً التنآسيَ ..
علَّ وعسىَ . .
أنَ تكونَ هذهَ أولىَ خطوآتَ النسيآنَ ..
هنيئاً لـِ قلوبَ لاتشقىَ ..
ولا تقاسيَ منَ الوفا والتضحيهَ ! 
هنيئاً لـِ عيونَ لاتذرفَ الدمعَ شوقـاً … 
ولايقتلها الحنينَ !
وهنيئـاً لـِ روحَ لآتضمـىَ من الفرآق والبعد ..!

----------


## max_11

اريد ’ آلحريــة ’ ;
ليست حرية آلسآقطآت , آلتآفهآت !! 
فـ انا إنسآنة رآقية ..
اريد آلتفكير بحرية , آلتعبير بحرية آلخروج بحرية . . 
احتاج إلى السفر ;
إلى تغيير آلوجوه آلكئيبة آلتي تحاصرني ,
إلى آلنوم آلعميـق في جزيرة تحاصرني
اصوات آلأمواج من جميع الجهات ? ! 
احتاج إلى [ آلانفراد بنفسي . . ]
مللتُ جدران غرفتي , مللتُ سريري و ستائري و صمت ملابسي ! 
أنكبُّ على ( جهازي ) گالمدمنة أحيانا !!
و أحيانا حتى جهازي يملني و أمله .. 
” صدقوني ;
لا آريد اتجاوز حدود ربي . . !
لآ اتحوّل في يومٍ مهما بلغت آلمغريات إلى سهلة !!
و لا اريد ان اكون بلا قيمه ..

----------


## max_11

دفتــر ذكريآتي ...
و اردت ان ارمـي كل هموم
ورآء ستآرهـ مغلفه بكـل شي 
يحتوويني واردت ان القيـه بآي
يــم .. لـ آتخلص من اوج ـآعي
لكني ايقنت بآن الاوجـآع 
مهما ح ـآولت اتخلص منـه ..
تلآحقيني اينمــآ ذهبت ...~
وقمت اشعر بآن الحزن 
اصبــح يعششقنــي ....!!!!

----------


## max_11

قدْ نعيشْ آيآمْ بخرسٍ يقتلنآ ..!
لآننآ فقدنآ شهية آلكلآم ..!
وبصمتنآ قد نفقدْ مآهو آكثر ..!
و بكلآمنآ قد نفقد مآهو آعظمّ ..!
... دنيآ غريبه ليس لهآ دستور ..!
فقطْ نعيشْ كيفمآ كتبْ آلخآلق لنآ آن نعيشْ ..!

----------


## max_11

أين حبكِ يا حبيبتي .؟؟
فأنا مثلُ رسائلي .. وأحرفي الطاهره .. 
لي شفاهٌ ذوبيها 
وأحرقي شمعي بنيرانكِ الدافئهْ ...
لا تكوني طفلةً ..
كوني كأوتار قلبي الصامتهْ ...

----------


## max_11

نرجسية أنتِ ..
نرجسيّة القسمات والنظرات 
والغضبِ ..
نرجسيّة الوجناتِ والشعر الذي 
يختال في الظلماتِ 
كالذهبِ ..

----------


## max_11

حبيبتي أنتِ ..
فردّي لي حكاياتي ..
لأني بعدما أمضــــــــي ....
سيقتلني الحب من شدة التعـــــبِ ...

----------


## max_11

حزينةٌ أنتِ ...
حزينة الجلباب والمنديل والدمعه ..
حزينة الأحلام والأشواق والعينِ 
التي ذابت على أهدابها شمعه ..
حزينةٌ أنتِ 
ووجهكِ ظلَّ قنديلاً 
من الأنواءِ يُضيءُ مواطن العُتمه ...

----------


## max_11

حبيبتي أنتِ ..
واسمكِ ظلَّ مرسوما على كفني 
كنسماتٍ عبيريّه ...
وصمتكِ عاش في الوجدان 
أُغنيةً ربيعيّة ...
وجرحكِ بات يؤلمني 
بأسئلة خرافيّة ...
عن الإنسان في عينيك
عن الدمعات والكحلَه ..
عن الدحنون في خديكِ 
عن أنشودة الطفله ..

----------


## max_11

حبيبتي أنتِ ...
وثوبكِ ظلّ كحليّا 
وكفكِ صار 
فنجاني ... 
حبيبتي أنتِ ...
ومن منديلكِ المبتلّ بالدمعاتِ 
أقسم أنني 
سأخيط أكفانــــــــي ..

----------


## max_11

حبيبتي أنتِ ..
وقلبكِ كان لي منفى 
فكوني لي دما يسري 
بشرياني ...

----------


## max_11

حبيبتي أنتِ ..
وشعركِ في خمار الليل بُنّيٌ 
ولون الورد في خديكِ زهريٌّ 
ومن رمشيكِ صاغ الله 
إيماني ...

----------


## max_11

حبيبتي أنتِ 
وصوتكِ لم يزل في الأفق موسيقى 
ووجهكِ صار في الظلماتِ عنواني ...

----------


## max_11

حبيبتي أنـــــــتِ .... 
وموج البحر في عينيكِ يشبهُ 
شكْل أحزاني ..

----------


## max_11

لاشيء يشبهْ شيءْ  
أنـاْ ما عدتْ أشبهنيْ
لاشيء يشبهْ شيءْ  
أنـاْ ما عدتْ أشبهنيْ

----------


## max_11

في ايام ابيها ترجع لاني احتاج السعاده اللي كنت فيها >):

----------


## max_11

لا تضع اقنعة..
حين تريد ان تغضب اغضب..
حين تريد ان تضحك اضحك..
لا تكبت..اي خلل في آليتك..يظهر في جسدك..

----------


## max_11

‏قدر رفيقك واعرف ادناه واقصاه
واترك عيوب الناس ناظر عيوبك
واللي هرج بـــك لاتذمه وتشناه 
يعطيك حسناته وياخـــذ ذنوبـك

----------


## max_11

لا زاد ظلم الزمـان وكثـرت أوجاعه
بـالعزم والصبـر والحكمـه نعالجها 
مالي ورا الناس لا مطلب ولاحاجه
أرفـع يديني ، وأقـول الله يفرجهـا

----------


## max_11

من منا لايعانى من ظلم ما 
لكن 
الصبر فإن الله قريب يجيب دعوه الداعى اذا دعاه 
فسبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## max_11

ياروح الروح حبك سكن فى روحي
احبك حب (ن) زلزل كيان روحي
يانظر عينى فداك قلبى وروحي

----------


## max_11

وماذا بعد 
هل اشبعت غرورك ايها المتعجرف 
وماذا بعد 
هل لديك المزيد من الالم والجروح
وماذا بعد 
انى اتوقع المزيد والمزيد منك

----------


## max_11

أبتسم فرزقك مقسوم وقدرك محسوم 
وأحوال الدنيا لاتستحق الهموم 
لأنها بين يدي الحي القيوم

----------


## max_11

عندما تقدم كل ماتملك لـ الاشخاص تحبهم ثم يجازوك بشئ لاتتوقعه بكل تاكيد تصاب بصدمه قاتله

----------


## max_11

حب المصلحه للاسف الشديد صار مرض عند بعض الناس مرض قاتل

----------


## max_11

منين اجيب إحساس للى مايحس 
منين أجيب الحظ للحظة نحس

----------


## max_11

لاتثق بالظلال كثيرا مادام ظل العصفور على الأرض

----------


## max_11

المجامله مسكن للجرح كا مريض عندما ياخذ الدواء لتسكين المه

----------


## max_11

يابحر جيت لك اشتكى همى ... ودمع العين من جرح الحبيب على خدى 
يابحر ليه المحبوب نسى عشرتى ..... ليه يابحر بجنجر مسموم طعنى فى ظهرى

----------


## max_11

يقولون 
الى بعيد عن القلب بعيد عن العين 
كنت اظن انها مجرد مقوله لكن لان ادركت انها حقيقه

----------


## max_11

مااصعب ان تحب وتثق فى شخص ما وعندما تتيح له فرصه للابتعاد عنك يغلق فى وجهك كل ابواب التواصل لدرجه انه يصلك شعور انك شخص مزعج بنسبه له وكل كلمات الحب الذى كان يسمعها لك لم يعد لها اى وجود

----------


## max_11

خلصت الحكايه وسدل الستار ...... واعلن قلبى جرس الانذار
برحل عنك وابعد الى الابد ياجبار ...... بسافر واقطع سبع بحار

----------


## max_11

اعشق الاطفال بجنون 
اعشق عفويتهم وبرائتهم 
لايحملون الحقد ويملكون صفاء القلب

----------


## max_11

بدمع عينى شريتك
وداخل قلبى لقيتك
وبعمرى كله فديتك
والله ولا لحظة نسيتك

----------


## max_11

الحب شئ جميل لكن اجمل ان يصونك من تحب

----------


## max_11

كل الحكايه
انك وضعت لحزني نهايه
حققت لي احلامي
وصرت الحلو بحياتي
وبالاخير تقول اني
احبك؟؟؟
انا مااحبك انا
(اموووووت من دونك)

----------


## max_11

ي أنت خلى غرورك ينفعك 
لا تترجى منى اهتمام بك 
انا نفسى عزيزه طال عمرك 
لا تحسب انى بركض وراك

----------


## max_11

وحشتنى الجلسه على الشاطئ وقت الغروب

----------


## max_11

يَآَ مَآَلْ اََلَعَآَفِيَهَ 
لَآعِدَمَنِآ هـَ الَعَطَآءْ وَلَآَ هَـ الَمْجَهُودَ الَرَائَعْ
كُْلَ مَآتَجَلَبَهْ أًنَآَمِلكْ بًأًذخْ بَاَلَجَّمَآلْ مُتًرّفْ بَ تمًّيِزْ
وُدِيِّ

----------


## max_11

حتى المحبين يعانون فالحب امره عجيب يوم يوصلك الى القمه ويوم ينزلك للقاع

----------


## max_11

لا وربي..فالق الحب والنوى..ما عشق قلبي..غيرك ولا هوى..ولا ارتوى خافقي..ولا شوقي ارتوىوكل ما زاد قربك..قلبي انكوى..زينك وزين ..الزينات ما هوا سوى..شتان بين..الثريا..والثرى

----------


## max_11

احيانا وعلى غفله يمر شريط الذكريات امامى فاتمنى لو الزمن يرجع للوراء

----------


## max_11

قيثارة وجع تعزف على أظلعي أنيناً يغمر الروح طربَ !
ونزف الحزن بات يتمايل في غمرة الالم فرحاً !
تتراقص روحي بين هماً ..و..هماً وتقول لعله فرجٌ..!
من بين تلك الدموع وذالك الأنين .. تبقى العزيمةُ املَ..!
وأي أملٌ ! بعد أن استنزف الحزن أبياتي ..وشعري قهراً..!
فـــاض الوجع فيني ..واسقاني الماً..!
شظايا من وجع تغللت روحي عنوتاً ..!
وكيف السبيل لفرحاً قريب معلناً..!
عن كشف الوشاح الحزين الباكي..!
صبراً.. ودمعاًً ...وارقاً..!
يملاء قلبي آسى ..!
اشبعني الوقت تجارب وعبراً..!
واسقتني الحياه ..كأساً من سكر المر الأزلَ!
ما لي أرى عيني البريئه تنصهر دمعاً !
وشفاهي الصغيره ترسم مبسماً هادئاً !
أملك روحاً تغمر الكون عتباً !
سهلاً أن يعتب المرئ منا أمراً اتخذه عجلَ !
لكن الصعب من يعتب على فكره زمن الفعلَ !
عجباً ياقومنا .. ما لي أراكم تنحتون الجهل فخراً !
اما آن لزمن الرضا يغمرنا فرحاَ !
ويح قلبي .. كم ذاق المر وابتسمَ !
ويح قلبي ..كم تجرع الحزن وقال قدراَ !
ويح قلبي .. إلى متى سيظل هكذا !!

----------


## max_11

فى يوم من الايام كلنا راحلون

----------


## max_11

الحب ليس كلمه تقال بل فعل

----------


## max_11

ماذبح قلبي سيوف ..وما طعن جوفي رماح
ما ذبحني ..غير واحد قال احبك ..ثــم رآآح
( معاك ارتاح)

----------


## max_11

أيها المسافر خلف مرايا الصمت
دعني أجيد فن العشق فيك
حتى ولو بلحظة حلم هائمة أنا بتفاصيله
أعاني أستحالته وأعاني صمتي فيه
دعني اخترق المسافات بروحي الهاربة اليك
على أجنحة واقع بيني وبينك يعلمه الناس خيال
هدني هذا الصمت الجارح على شظايا الانتظارفخفف عني عناء ألانتظار باحتوائك لي
فاني بحاجة أليك ولقربك ولجنونك ولعشقك
لكي يبددو صمت عشق أنثى حالمة يقهرهاالانتظار

----------


## max_11

أيها المسافر خلف مرايا الصمت
دعني أجيد فن العشق فيك
حتى ولو بلحظة حلم هائمة أنا بتفاصيله
أعاني أستحالته وأعاني صمتي فيه
دعني اخترق المسافات بروحي الهاربة اليك
على أجنحة واقع بيني وبينك يعلمه الناس خيال
هدني هذا الصمت الجارح على شظايا الانتظارفخفف عني عناء ألانتظار باحتوائك لي
فاني بحاجة أليك ولقربك ولجنونك ولعشقك
لكي يبددو صمت عشق أنثى حالمة يقهرهاالانتظار

----------


## max_11

عندمـــــــــا تعجـــــــــز النفـــــــــس عـــــــن رؤيـــــــــة الاحبـــــــــة  
فإنــــــــها تشتـــــــــاق لهـــــــــم بصمـــــــــت مؤلم ...  
إيـــــــــــاك أن تظــــــــــن ان الصــــــــمــــــــــت نســــــيــــــــــان 
... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 
فالارض صامتـــــــــــــة.....ولكن!!!!! 
فـــــــــــي جوفهــــــــــا الــــــــــف بركـــــــــــااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## max_11

قالوا ~ تحبـﮧ
.... قلت ~ فوق المحبـﮧ
حبـﮧ أحسه فوق كل الأحاسيس !
قالوا ~ حياتكـ
.... قلت لاصرت جنبـﮧ
أحيا وكني مالكـٍ حكم بلقيس !
قالوا ~ تعيش
.... قلت ~ بوسط قلبـﮧ
أعيش وكني ساكنٍ وسط باريس !
وه يالبَّى اللي في بالي

----------


## max_11

ضايق الصدر والروح تهوى 
يشهد الله ان القلب غيرك ماهوى 
تحملت علشان اشد انوع اذى 
صابره صابره لجل حبك ياقلبى

----------


## max_11

مؤمنة بأن أعظم طاقة تحرك البشر وتدفعهم نحو الحياة
هي الحب !!
فحُبك هو طاقتي وقربُك هو قـــوّتي
وأنت من يدفعني للحياة | فكيف تبتعد وتطلب مني العيش

----------


## max_11

رح .. [ ياصباح الورد ] صحي رفيقي ..!
وقله ترى يومي .. بلا الزين [ مابيه ] ..!
قله تراني ضامي .. [ وجف ريقي ..!
وداعب [ شفاته ] ياعسى الورد [ يسقيه ..!
وان ماصحى .. خله بنومه غريقي ..!
[ وانثر ورودك ] فوق متنه و [ غطيه ..!

----------


## max_11

علّمتني في لحظة الضعف ماأبكي??
وكابرت بفراقك مع إنّي [ تألمت ]
وعلّمتني في ساعة الضيق مشكي??
واليوم ضاقت..!بس [ مآتكلّمت ]
لا دمع في غيابك ..!ولا لسان يحكي??
بعدك إذا ضاقت علي دنيتي..نــمــت

----------


## setsuna44444

*اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ، وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَعَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ، وَبَارِكْ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ، وَعَلَى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، كَمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ، وَعَلَى آلِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، فِي الْعَالَمِينَ إِنَّكَ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ*

----------


## shatta_n

سيقتلني الحب من كتر السجاير

----------

